# Phương pháp trị chứng mất ngủ của người cao tuổi



## Nguyen Lynh (15/3/19)

Càng lớn tuổi, những thay đổi trong cơ chế sinh học của cơ thể ngày càng thay đổi rõ rệt. Điều này đôi khi gây ra triệu chứng khó ngủ hay thậm chí là mất ngủ cho người cao tuổi. Vậy đâu là nguyên nhân và giải pháp khắc phục tình trạng mất ngủ ở người cao tuổi? Anh chị hãy cùng tham khảo bài viết dưới đây để chăm sóc tốt hơn cho mình và người thân nhé!

*Nguyên nhân gây mất ngủ ở người cao tuổi*
Người cao tuổi thường bị mất ngủ bởi các nguyên nhân như: do giảm hoạt động thể lực, ít tiếp xúc với ánh sáng, giảm ngưỡng bị đánh thức (dễ bị thức giấc hơn), thay đổi nhịp sinh học, giảm khả năng hồi phục các chức năng khi cơ thể bị lão hóa, các bệnh lý (sa sút trí tuệ, tim mạch, viêm nhiễm đường hô hấp, đau xương khớp, trầm cảm…).

Cụ thể, các nguyên nhân chính được chia thành 4 nhóm:

- Rối loạn giấc ngủ tiên phát: phổ biến nhất là chứng ngừng thở lúc ngủ (hay gặp ở những người béo phì) hoặc các hiện tượng chân tay tự cử động về đêm, gây thức giấc.

- Rối loạn giấc ngủ thứ phát: phổ biến nhất là chứng đau do các bệnh cơ xương khớp (thoái hóa khớp, loãng xương…). Những cơn đau có xu hướng tăng lên lúc nửa đêm về sáng, khiến bệnh nhân bị tỉnh giấc và sau đó rất khó ngủ tiếp

- Bệnh lý thần kinh: Theo ước tính, khoảng 30% người cao tuổi trong cộng đồng và 50% người cao tuổi trong các viện dưỡng lão có triệu chứng trầm cảm. Bệnh trầm cảm là yếu tố ảnh hưởng nhiều nhất đến rối loạn giấc ngủ ở người cao tuổi. Bệnh nhân thường khó bắt đầu giấc ngủ hoặc hay bị thức giấc sớm, có hiện tượng ngủ ngày. Một số người còn có những thời điểm bị kích động nên rất khó ngủ.

- Dược phẩm: các loại thuốc corticoid, nội tiết tố tuyến giáp, thuốc điều trị bệnh thần kinh hoặc trầm cảm, các thuốc chẹn beta giao cảm, thuốc hạ huyết áp Methyldopa…có tác dụng phụ gây mất ngủ. Bên cạnh đó, một số dược phẩm được coi là thuốc ngủ như benzodiazepine (Seduxen) nhưng lại có thể khiến người già ngủ nhiều hơn vào ban ngày và tỉnh táo vào ban đêm.

- Một số bệnh lý khác cũng gây mất ngủ như thiếu máu cơ tim gây đau ngực, tiểu đêm (do u xơ tiền liệt tuyến, tiểu đường), khó thở (do suy tim, viêm phế quản, hen).






_Phương Pháp Trị Chứng Mất Ngủ Ở Người Cao Tuổi_​
*Giải pháp trị chứng mất ngủ ở người già*
Nhiều người thường nghĩ đến phương án dùng thuốc khi xảy ra tình trạng mất ngủ. Tuy nhiên, đó không phải là giải pháp tối ưu và có tính lâu dài. Đặc biệt, việc sử dụng thuốc liên tục trong thời gian dài sẽ gây ảnh hưởng không tốt đến sức khỏe của người cao tuổi. Giải pháp tốt nhất vẫn là việc thay đổi các thói quen tự nhiên như sau:

- Không nên ngủ quá nhiều vào ban ngày, việc này có thể ảnh hưởng nghiêm trọng đến đồng hồ sinh học và làm tình trạng khó ngủ về đêm ngày càng trầm trọng hơn.

- Tập thể dục đều đặn hàng ngày (tránh tập nhiều sau 6 giờ tối).

- Hạn chế sử dụng đồ ăn thức uống hoặc các thuốc có chất kích thích. Tránh uống cà phê, rượu hoặc hút thuốc lá vào buổi chiều tối. Không nên ăn hoặc uống quá nhiều trong vòng 3 giờ trước khi đi ngủ.

- Tắm nước ấm trước khi ngủ để làm tăng nhiệt độ cơ thể, thư giãn cơ, giúp giấc ngủ bắt đầu dễ dàng hơn và ngủ sâu hơn.

- Tạo một môi trường thư giãn và yên tĩnh khi đi ngủ, bao gồm các điều kiện hạn chế ánh sáng, tiếng ồn và duy trì nhiệt độ phòng phù hợp…

- Sau khi đặt lưng lên giường và bắt đầu giấc ngủ, hãy tạm quên tất cả những vấn đề trong cuộc sống và gia đình khiến bạn phải băn khoăn, lo lắng. Cố gắng thả lỏng cả cơ thể và tâm trí để giấc ngủ đến một cách tự nhiên nhất. Tuy nhiên tình trạng gặp phải ở hầu hết người cao tuổi là đau lưng - nhức người khi ngủ dậy. Để khắc phục vấn đề này bạn nên chọn một chiếc nệm tương thích với người già như nệm bông ép sẽ hỗ trợ tốt hơn cho giấc ngủ của họ nhé.

Với những chia sẻ bên trên, Thegioinem.com hy vọng anh chị có thể hiểu rõ hơn về chứng mất ngủ ở người cao tuổi và các giải pháp điều trị đem lại giấc ngủ ngon cho ba mẹ và người thân mình nhé !!

Thegioinem.com​


----------



## Langkietnhi (18/3/19)

thegioinem có địa chỉ ở Tân Bình không ạ


----------



## Langkietnhi (18/3/19)

cám ơn bạn đã chia sẽ bài viết hữu ích


----------

